# Any Fat Chance experts out there?



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

I just purchased what I was told by the original owner, a 1985 FC. The owner could not tell me if anything had been changed on the bike since it had been so long ago and had been hanging in their dry basement. On the Mombat web site they list the shifters, brakes and derailleurs as XT but the hubs as Suntour XC and rims Araya RM20's, whereas this bike is all XT and Specialized rims. I see that FC did use Specialized on early stems and tires. The stem on my bike is a Specialized MTB-3. I would like to make this bike as stock as possible, maybe sell it and work my way up to a early 90's Yo. This may even bring me to the point of selling my mint Eddy Merckx road bike. Any idea what I could get for this bike? Pics below.

More pics Flickr: Highgear100's Photostream


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

NIce bike. If the xt group is the same vintage as the frame i don't see why FC wouldn't build it w/ shimano.. th same can't be said about that fork. I am not sure but i don't remember that fork being a FC option in 85.
as for value, ebay will tell you how much is worth it.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Unfortunately Fats don't bring in that much money in my experience. It does look like one from the mid 80's but my guess is you'll be lucky to see $650 after shipping and fees.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Serial number on the bottom bracket will tell you the actual year. I'd say 87/88. 


You should keep it.


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

colker1 said:


> NIce bike. If the xt group is the same vintage as the frame i don't see why FC wouldn't build it w/ shimano.. th same can't be said about that fork. I am not sure but i don't remember that fork being a FC option in 85.
> as for value, ebay will tell you how much is worth it.


Yes, the fork was from the early 90's and is a Tange switchblade. It would be nice to have the original but I don't think it would bring the price of the bike up much. I think the Switchblade looks cool on the bike but the Yo Eddy fork is the bomb. Is there a name for the Yo fork? I heard of BIO but am not sure.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

High Gear said:


> I don't think it would bring the price of the bike up much.


Sorry, you're wrong. Just watch completed ebay auctions and see the difference in fork prices. Now, when you are looking at framesets or complete bikes, the right forks also contribute to a significant appreciation in final value.


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

mainlyfats said:


> Serial number on the bottom bracket will tell you the actual year. I'd say 87/88.
> 
> You should keep it.


I do think it is a '85 due to the topside BB cable guides, 6sp. rear and U-brake. I tried to bet the serial# of the BB but the paint is so thick, it's hard to read. I can only make out a few numbers. If I was to guess, the last three digits are 283.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

You might be right... If that is the case - I don't know what kind of parts stash you're sitting on - but carefully returning it to "stock" would likely cost more than a nice Yo.

No fork and no period decals would be a deal breaker for me. As it sits it's a sub-$500 bike and completely done - near mint - I wouldn't think it'd be more than about $1100. It would certainly cost more than the difference. Labor of love time...

There's something very special about this era of Fats. The ride is unique IMO. If it fits you, you're planning on actually riding whatever Fat you end up with and you're a seated climber, it'd be tough to find a better vintage mtb than this.

Again, personally - and this probably won't make much sense unless you've had some seat time on a Yo and been following the trials/tribulations of those who have restored them for years - if I were shopping for a Yo to ride, I'd buy a Merlin.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

mainlyfats said:


> if I were shopping for a Yo to ride, I'd buy a Merlin.


says mainlyfats.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

I hope that's not a crack where the downtube meets the BB...could just be the photo...

Specialized also supplied the "lambda" seats for early fats.


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

mainlyfats said:


> You might be right... If that is the case - I don't know what kind of parts stash you're sitting on - but carefully returning it to "stock" would likely cost more than a nice Yo.
> 
> No fork and no period decals would be a deal breaker for me. As it sits it's a sub-$500 bike and completely done - near mint - I wouldn't think it'd be more than about $1100. It would certainly cost more than the difference. Labor of love time...
> 
> ...


So if I was to pick up what you're putting down, Yo's don't ride well?


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

High Gear said:


> So if I was to pick up what you're putting down, Yo's don't ride well?


Yo's are great. If you can find a good one with no structural issues - particularly under the paint.

Yo's and same-era Merlins are similar. The Merlin is a little less steep if I recall, but the overall effect shows their common blood-line.


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

KDXdog said:


> I hope that's not a crack where the downtube meets the BB...could just be the photo...
> 
> Specialized also supplied the "lambda" seats for early fats.


It looks like a crack in the pic, but is a drag mark from the brake cable riding outside the guide. BTW, so far I have not ridden the bike. The headset had way too much drag on it and I decided to inspect. Just over tightend but packed with what looks like Never Seez. Cool roller bearing set-up. Why I have it apart I'll sandblast the stem and repaint it black. Looks like it was painted yellow over the stock black and painted black again.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

High Gear said:


> It looks like a crack in the pic, but is a drag mark from the brake cable riding outside the guide. BTW, so far I have not ridden the bike. The headset had way too much drag on it and I decided to inspect. Just over tightend but packed with what looks like Never Seez. Cool roller bearing set-up. Why I have it apart I'll sandblast the stem and repaint it black. Looks like it was painted yellow over the stock black and painted black again.


Ride it. The coolest thing about vintage mtb is riding it. That's where the value is..


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mainly fats on Merlin x Yo is right. A mellower ride and no rust. The cult on Yo eddy and BOI forks is not my cup of tea.


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

mainlyfats said:


> Yo's are great. If you can find a good one with no structural issues - particularly under the paint.
> 
> Yo's and same-era Merlins are similar. The Merlin is a little less steep if I recall, but the overall effect shows their common blood-line.


From the first time I saw fats in the late 80's I always wanted one. Living in Connecticut, right next door to their home state. I saw them often, in the old local "The Ride magazine" and in shops. I did a little trail riding on my old trek 970 ( lugged True Temper tubing and DX components) but got heavy into road riding with clubs and doing centuries. Now I want to be that hipster, towing my kid in the Burley on a way cool looking bike......


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

You've got the perfect bike for that right now.


----------



## 650bee (Mar 5, 2011)

Other than the fork, that bike could be just the way it was sold. There's no real way to "restore" it, as the build kit could have been any mix the buyer wanted to order. I wouldn't do much of anything to it but ride it. And its not going to bring much money so just ride it. Seems perfect for what you want.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

just for comparison....

$120 + some elbow grease put this in my gargage.

'86 Kicker










Cool bikes, but more value in the woods than the bank 

Steve


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

eastcoaststeve said:


> just for comparison....
> 
> $120 + some elbow grease put this in my gargage.
> 
> ...


Steve, you must have been the first to jump on that bike. Super find. You must have beed shacking your head in disbelief as you were walking away with that deal!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I like that bike better than a Yo eddy for your intended riding.. Just pimp it w/ a rollercam brake(IF you can find one) and a Unicrown fork. the one you have may have a shorter rake than it should. A Fat Chance Box Crown fork would be golden ... but good luck finding one.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

High Gear said:


> ...I'll sandblast the stem and repaint it black. Looks like it was painted yellow over the stock black and painted black again.


I'll bet the original fork was yellow and the stem matched it and the decals...


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

As a point of reference, I completely rebuilt this '87 Fat last winter:



















I spent hours-stripped the frame/fork, re-powdercoated, found a Fat City Cycles seat, built it with a full and nearly correct (I think the hubs and pedals were Deore) XT groupset, powdercoated the roller cams to match the fork, etc. I think I sold it for about $500 in the middle of March. I suppose with decals I may have been able to get more, but that gives you an idea what the value might be.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

shogun's fat is a repaint. less value..


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Shogun700 said:


> As a point of reference, I completely rebuilt this '87 Fat last winter
> 
> I spent hours-stripped the frame/fork, re-powdercoated, found a Fat City Cycles seat, built it with a full and nearly correct (I think the hubs and pedals were Deore) XT groupset, powdercoated the roller cams to match the fork, etc. I think I sold it for about $500 in the middle of March. I suppose with decals I may have been able to get more, but that gives you an idea what the value might be.


Nice!

I sold my '85 about 1.5 years ago for around $600, IIRC. Mine was in excellent operating condition with relatively poor paint. Mine's the only one I've seen with both canti and u-brake/rollercam mounts...I guess someone ordered it that way.

One thing to add: The OP's bike would have come with Deer Head if it was a 1985. I think 6-speed XT means 1986 (or is that '87?) to 1988.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Colker, agreed on the repaint lowering the value.

Cegrover, I had a similar frameset for a short time with both sets of rear brake bosses. I think they did a number of 'Kickers' like that in the mid 80's-I'm no Fat expert though.


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

cegrover said:


> Nice!
> 
> I sold my '85 about 1.5 years ago for around $600, IIRC. Mine was in excellent operating condition with relatively poor paint. Mine's the only one I've seen with both canti and u-brake/rollercam mounts...I guess someone ordered it that way.
> 
> One thing to add: The OP's bike would have come with Deer Head if it was a 1985. I think 6-speed XT means 1986 (or is that '87?) to 1988.


At the Mombat web site they show the '85 with XT derailleurs. Could there have been a choice of either group at that time? The bars and stem match what the site says too.

Model Frame Fork Fork Headset Rear Derailleur Front Derailleur Hubs Rims Tires Brakes Brake Levers Crank Pedals Shifter Bars Freewheel Stem Color 
1985 Fat Chance True Temper Cro-Mo TIG Cro-Mo Unicrown Tange Roller 2000 Shimano Deore XT M700 Shimano Deore XT Suntour XC bolt on Araya RM 20 Specialized Ground Control Shimano Deore XT (roller rear option) Magura Sakae FX or Specialized ST 2 Suntour XC Shimano Deore XT Nitto alloy Shimano 600 Specialized MTB 3 red or black frame, red, yellow or black fork 
1987 Fat Chance Wicked Team Comp True Temper Cro-Mo Unicrown Shimano Deore XT Shimano Deore XT SIS Shimano Deore XT Shimano Deore XT Araya RM 20 Specialized Ground Control S Shimano Deore XT Magura Shorty Shimano Deore XT Biopace 26/36/46 Shimano Deore XT Shimano Deore XT SIS Salsa Pro Moto 13/30 Fat City Bright Blue or Black both w/ yellow fork 
1987 Fat Chance True Temper Cro-Mo TIG Cro-Mo Unicrown Shimano Deore Shimano Deore Shimano Deore Shimano Deore Araya RM 20 Specialized Ground Control Shimano Deore U rear Magura Shorty Shimano Deore Bio Pace 28/36/48 Suntour XC II Shimano Deore SIS thumb Nitto MTB 5 Shimano 600 EX 6 Fat City Bright Blue or Black both w/ yellow fork 
1988 Fat Chance Team Comp True Temper Cro-Mo TIG Cro-Mo Unicrown Shimano Deore XT SIS Shimano Deore XT Hi-E Mavic Oxygen Specialized Ground Control S Shimano Deore XT Shimano Deore XT Cook Brothers Shimano Deore XT Shimano Deore XT SIS Titanium Shimano Deore XT 6 Fat City Choice 
1988 Fat Chance Wicked True Temper Cro-Mo TIG Cro-Mo Unicrown Shimano Deore XT SIS Shimano Deore XT Shimano Deore XT Mavic Oxygen Specialized Ground Control S Shimano Deore XT Shimano Deore XT Shimano Deore XT Shimano Deore XT Shimano Deore XT SIS Shimano Deore XT 6 Black or Gray w/ yellow fork 
1988 Fat Chance True Temper Cro-Mo TIG Cro-Mo Unicrown Shimano Deore Shimano Deore SIS Shimano Deore Shimano Deore Araya RM 20 Specialized Ground Control S Shimano Deore U rear Shimano Deore Shimano Deore Biopace Suntour XC II Shimano Deore SIS Fat City T2 alloy Shimano 600 6 Nitto MT5 Black or Gray w/ yellow fork 
1989 Euclid True Temper Cro-Mo TIG Cro-Mo Unicrown Campy Campy Euclid Campy Euclid Campy Euclid Mavic Oxygen M6 Specialized Ground Control S Campy Euclid Campy Euclid Campy Euclid Campy Euclid Campy Euclid Suntour 13/32 
1989 Fat Chance Team Comp True Temper Cro-Mo TIG Cro-Mo Unicrown Shimano Deore XT Shimano Deore XT SIS Shimano Deore XT Bullseye Mavic Oxygen M6 Specialized Ground Control S Shimano Deore XT Shimano Deore XT Bullseye 28/38/48 Shimano Deore XT Shimano Deore XT SIS Shimano Sante 7 Custom 
1989 Fat Chance Wicked True Temper Cro-Mo TIG Cro-Mo Unicrown Shimano Deore XT Shimano Deore XT SIS Shimano Deore XT Shimano Deore XT Mavic Oxygen M6 Specialized Ground Control S Shimano Deore XT Shimano Deore XT Shimano Deore XT Shimano Deore XT Shimano Deore XT SIS Fat City Shimano Deore XT 7 Fat City Black with neon green fork 
1989 Fat Chance True Temper Cro-Mo TIG Cro-Mo Unicrown Shimano Deore Shimano Deore SIS Shimano Deore Shimano Deore Mavic Oxygen M6 Specialized Ground Control S Shimano Deore U rear Shimano Deore Shimano Deore Shimano Deore SIS Fat City Shimano Deore 7 Fat City Pearl White 
1989 Monster Fat True Temper Cro-Mo TIG Cro-Mo Unicrown Suntour XCE Suntour XCE Suntour XCE Mavic M6 Specialized Ground Control S Suntour XCD 6000 Suntour Sakae 28/38/48 Sakae Low Fat Suntour XCD AccuShift Fat City Suntour 13/30 Sakae Black 
1989 Yo Eddy 
1990 Fat Chance True Temper Cro-Mo TIG Cro-Mo Unicrown Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Mavic 231 Specialized Ground Control Extreme Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Fat City Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Salsa 
1990 Wicked True Temper Cro-Mo TIG Cro-Mo Unicrown Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Mavic 231 Specialized Ground Control Extreme Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Fat City Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Salsa 
1990 Team Comp True Temper Cro-Mo TIG Cro-Mo Unicrown Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Mavic 231 Specialized Ground Control Extreme Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Fat City Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Salsa 
1991 Yo Eddy Team Comp True Temper Cro-Mo Cro-Mo Unicrown Suntour XC LTD Suntour XC LTD Suntour XC LTD Mavic PSP Specialized Ground Control Dia Compe 986 Suntour XC LTD Suntour XC LTD Suntour XC Pro Suntour XC LTD Fat City Suntour cassette 7 Salsa Flour. Grello, Kandy Cherry, Black/blue 
1991 Wicked Fat Chance True Temper Cro-Mo Cro-Mo Unicrown Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Pro Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Pro Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Pro Mavic PSP 231 Specialized Ground Control Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Pro Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Pro Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Pro Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Pro Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Pro Fat City Shimano Deore XT or Suntour XC Pro Salsa Flour. Grello, Kandy Cherry, Black/blue 
1991 Monster Fat True Temper Cro-Mo Cro-Mo Unicrown Suntour XC Pro Suntour XC Pro Suntour XC Pro Mavic PSP 231 Specialized Ground Control Suntour XC Pro Suntour XC Pro Suntour XC Pro SR Low Fat Suntour XC Pro Fat City Suntour XC Pro Fat City Flour. Grello, Kandy Cherry, Black/blue 
1992 Wicked Fat Chance True Temper Cro Mo Unicrown Shimano Shimano XTR Shimano XTR Shimano XTR Mavic 231 Panaracer Smoke Shimano XTR Shimano XTR Shimano XTR Shimano XTR Shimano XTR Answer Hyperlite Shimano XTR Salsa Pro Moto Black, yellow, Metallic Teal, Kandy Wild Cherry 
1992 Yo Eddy Team Fat Chance True Temper Cro Mo Unicrown Shimano Shimano XTR Shimano XTR Shimano XTR Mavic 231 Panaracer Smoke Shimano XTR Shimano XTR Shimano XTR Shimano XTR Shimano XTR Answer Hyperlite Shimano XTR Salsa Pro Moto Black, yellow, Metallic Teal, Kandy Wild Cherry 
1992 Monster Fat True Temper Tange Yo Eddy Shimano Shimano Deore DX Shimano Deore DX Shimano Deore DX Mavic 231 Specialized Ground Control Shimano Deore DX Shimano Deore DX Shimano Deore DX Shimano Deore DX Shimano Deore DX Answer Taperlite Shimano Deore DX Fat Chance Black 
1992 10th Anniversary Fat Chance True Temper OX III 1" Yo Eddy Campy Campy Record OR Campy Record OR Campy Record OR Mavic 231 Panaracer Smoke Campy Record OR Campy Record OR Campy Record OR Campy Record OR Campy Record OR Answer Hyperlite Campy Record OR Salsa Pro Moto Silver and violet 
1993 Titanium Fat Chance Rock Shox or Manitou Natural 
1993 Wicked Lite Rock Shox or Manitou Leslie's Purple, Black, Metallic Teal, Kandy Wild Cherry 
1993 Yo Eddy! Rock Shox or Manitou Leslie's Purple, Black, Metallic Teal, Kandy Wild Cherry 
1993 Monster Fat Rock Shox or Manitou Leslie's Purple, Black, Metallic Teal, Kandy Wild Cherry 
1994 Shock-a- Billy True Temper 4130 Rock Shox Mag 21 or Manitou III Threadless Dia-Compe or Shimano LX threaded Shimano LX, XT or XTR Shimano LX, XT or XTR Shimano LX, XT or XTR Mavic 231 Geoclaw, Smoke, Dart, Piranha Shimano LX, XT or XTR Shimano LX, XT or XTR Shimano LX, XT or XTR Shimano LX, XT or XTR Rapid Fire Plus Zoom or Control Tech Shimano cassette Control Tech thread or threadless Team Violet 
1994 Fat Chance Titanium Ti Rock Shox Mag 21 or Manitou III or Big One Inch Threadless Dia-Compe or Shimano LX threaded Shimano LX, XT or XTR Shimano LX, XT or XTR Shimano LX, XT or XTR Mavic 231 Geoclaw, Smoke, Dart, Piranha Shimano LX, XT or XTR Shimano LX, XT or XTR Shimano LX, XT or XTR Shimano LX, XT or XTR Rapid Fire Plus Zoom or Control Tech Shimano cassette Control Tech thread or threadless Natural 
1994 Yo Eddy Team Fat Chance True Temper 4130 triple butted Rock Shox Mag 21 or Manitou III Threadless Dia-Compe or Shimano LX threaded Shimano LX, XT or XTR Shimano LX, XT or XTR Shimano LX, XT or XTR Mavic 231 Geoclaw, Smoke, Dart, Piranha Shimano LX, XT or XTR Shimano LX, XT or XTR Shimano LX, XT or XTR Shimano LX, XT or XTR Rapid Fire Plus Zoom or Control Tech Shimano cassette Control Tech thread or threadless Team Violet, Aquamarine Fade, Cosmic Dust Fade, Metallic Charcoal 
1994 Buck Shaver True Temper 4130 triple butted Rock Shox Mag 21 or Manitou III or Tange Struts Threadless Dia-Compe or Shimano LX threaded Shimano LX, XT or XTR Shimano LX, XT or XTR Shimano LX, XT or XTR Mavic 231 Geoclaw, Smoke, Dart, Piranha Shimano LX, XT or XTR Shimano LX, XT or XTR Shimano LX, XT or XTR Shimano LX, XT or XTR Rapid Fire Plus Zoom or Control Tech Shimano cassette Control Tech thread or threadless Lime Green or Black 
1994 Wicked Lite True Temper 4130 triple butted Fat City Uni Threadless Dia-Compe or Shimano LX threaded Shimano LX, XT or XTR Shimano LX, XT or XTR Shimano LX, XT or XTR Mavic 231 Geoclaw, Smoke, Dart, Piranha Shimano LX, XT or XTR Shimano LX, XT or XTR Shimano LX, XT or XTR Shimano LX, XT or XTR Rapid Fire Plus Zoom or Control Tech Shimano cassette Control Tech thread or threadless Team Violet, Aquamarine Fade, Cosmic Dust Fade, Metallic Charcoal 
Model Frame Fork Headset Rear Derailleur Front Derailleur Hubs Rims Tires Brakes Brake Levers Crank Pedals Shifter Bars Freewheel Stem Color

Home | Bicycles | Parts | History | Mountain Goat Cycles | First Flight Bikes


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

High Gear said:


> At the Mombat web site they show the '85 with XT derailleurs. Could there have been a choice of either group at that time? The bars and stem match what the site says too.
> 
> Deer Head is XT.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Yep, I wasn't very clear - Deer Head (M700) is XT. I meant M730 (ID'd by six cogs and white "XT" on derailleur) indicated about 1987 to 1988 vs. Deer Head (1983/4~1986) and 1989+ M732/XTII (7-speed and yellow "XT").

Timeline of components


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mainlyfats said:


> High Gear said:
> 
> 
> > At the Mombat web site they show the '85 with XT derailleurs. Could there have been a choice of either group at that time? The bars and stem match what the site says too.
> ...


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

colker1 said:


> shogun's fat is a repaint. less value..


But it no doubt rides better


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

mainlyfats said:


> High Gear said:
> 
> 
> > At the Mombat web site they show the '85 with XT derailleurs. Could there have been a choice of either group at that time? The bars and stem match what the site says too.
> ...


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

Sooo, repainting these early Fats or maybe any FC will bring down the value? I have read some people saying that these bikes were originally powder coated and others say paint was used. What was the correct coating? Another question. My bike is this pink metalic. I don't think they can do metalic in powder coating, can they? I also think this must have been a special order due to the strange color. Anyone agree? I think I am going to hit this frame with somepolishing compound and wax this weekend. I just did a quick wash to get the layer of dust off, but as you can see it needs more. I did remove the stem to sandblast and repaint black. It looks like it was originally black then painted yellow, then black again. I also have a black tange headset on order. The original is a Tange roller bearing type, still working, but the bottom seal is dry and cracked.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That's a mass-produced (though nice) Ritchey stem.


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

cegrover said:


> Yep, I wasn't very clear - Deer Head (M700) is XT. I meant M730 (ID'd by six cogs and white "XT" on derailleur) indicated about 1987 to 1988 vs. Deer Head (1983/4~1986) and 1989+ M732/XTII (7-speed and yellow "XT").
> 
> Timeline of components


So are you saying the normal looking 6sp. rear derailleur was not an option in '85?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

High Gear said:


> So are you saying the normal looking 6sp. rear derailleur was not an option in '85?


Follow the link---that version wasn't released until 1987.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> mainlyfats said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously? Sounds high to me...but that is one of the better looking Fats I've seen.
> ...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

paint, headbadge, tires were expensive!

edit: it looks really really nice though.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> paint, headbadge, tires were expensive!
> 
> edit: it looks really really nice though.


Tires were out of control, but were the exact tires I wanted. I waited months and months for them to appear and when they did they had to come from Italy.

Jen's headbadges are awesome and I have no issue with her prices - this is my third from her. I have a custom-designed one that's stunning.

The paint - yeah - but it was done by one of the best painters on the continent and he had to properly fix a crack. I've paid through the nose in the past and received much, much less. In my opinion, getting the finest paint possible is one way to minimize the repaint = value damage equation.

Thanks though. Glad you like it.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> That's a mass-produced (though nice) Ritchey stem.


Yup. Nitto made Ritchey. Love them so much. They are proper.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Agreed, I pretty much love anything Nitto. Quintessentially Japanese quality.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Agreed, I pretty much love anything Nitto. Quintessentially Japanese quality.


I won't derail any further, but for me the Nitto-Ritchey stem, seat post, bar combo in silver is aesthetically unbeatable. I love the modern stuff on my everyday bike now, but it all looks kinda fugly in comparison.

I am of that era and it speaks to me.


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Follow the link---that version wasn't released until 1987.


OK. I thought that blurb about "super plate" had something to do with a second derailleur version. So now I'm scratching my head about the date of the bike. I see the u brake was offered in '87, but did fat City still use above BB cable guides in '87? :madman:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

High Gear said:


> OK. I thought that blurb about "super plate" had something to do with a second derailleur version. So now I'm scratching my head about the date of the bike. I see the u brake was offered in '87, but did fat City still use above BB cable guides in '87? :madman:


You asked about paint.. all Fats i've seen were wet painted. IMO, it's much nicer than powder coated. Your color is really nice.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Okay. I've posted twice to this thread – and my posting has been removed twice.

May I ask why?


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

LeicaLad said:


> Okay. I've posted twice to this thread - and my posting has been removed twice.
> 
> May I ask why?


Likely the auction outing, LL. http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retr...rum-guidelines-links-general-info-521682.html


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Hmm. Mea culpa.

But I have seen other outings, and thought there was even a dedicated thread within this forum for outing..?

That said, my interest was only to learn about it. Sorry. After it's gone, I'll ask again.

[edit] Tongue in cheek outing? Duuuh. Yet more evidence of my slow learner status.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That thread's for tongue in cheek outing, not outing that is actually relevant to the discussion or the things people here like. Makes sense, no?


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

*I updated the photos after a little cleaning.*

Now all I need is the original fork and a fresh set of stickers.

Flickr: Highgear100's Photostream


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

High Gear said:


> Now all I need is the original fork and a fresh set of stickers.
> 
> Flickr: Highgear100's Photostream


How many threads are you going to post wanted ads in?


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

StanleyButterfly said:


> How many threads are you going to post wanted ads in?


Only a few....


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

There is an official Fat Chance thread here somewhere that will answer many of the original poster's questions.

I would say that this bike is an 86 that was either upgraded over the years or perhaps not built up until a lot of the parts on it were available. It is painted not powder coated and isn't such a custom color...hope that helps and it's worth whatever someone will pay for it. I personally would not pay much for it without the original parts or the proper Fat City fork.


----------



## mattytruth (Aug 2, 2006)

I thought only the 86' 87' had the U brake under the stays. Mine is an 87' & has the under stay U brake.


----------

